# Bottle Name



## B-Man (Feb 18, 2020)

Does anyone know anything about this bottle?  It is, at least, 70 years old.  Thanks!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 18, 2020)

Pretty funky design on that decanter!  I doubt it's much more than 70 years old with a design like that, sounds like the right era for it though.  What's the blue colouring, paint?


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 19, 2020)

I guess this is 1970's era.
 The cameo glass might be made in Murano, Italy for various decorative items. Al


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 19, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Pretty funky design on that decanter!  I doubt it's much more than 70 years old with a design like that, sounds like the right era for it though.  What's the blue colouring, paint?


There's no paint this is composed of two layers of glass so the outer layer (blue) can be cut out to reveal the layer below (crystal).Al


----------



## B-Man (Feb 19, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Pretty funky design on that decanter!  I doubt it's much more than 70 years old with a design like that, sounds like the right era for it though.  What's the blue colouring, paint?


I know it is over 70 because we had it since I was a baby and I’m 72.  The blue bottle is not painted it is the color in the glass.


----------



## B-Man (Feb 19, 2020)

Patagoniandigger said:


> There's no paint this is composed of two layers of glass so the outer layer (blue) can be cut out to reveal the layer below (crystal).Al


Thank you for responding.


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Mar 4, 2020)

Hi B-Man, that type of glass is often called "cut to clear".

On eBay, you can look at hundreds of 'cut to clear's. Such a bottle is sometimes called a decanter, and sometimes it's called a perfume bottle.

If you check eBay once in a while, you might see that same bottle listed with some information about it.


----------



## B-Man (Mar 5, 2020)

Thank you so much it is very helpful


----------

